# off-season shopping list



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2011)

seems like killer deals are harder to find these days but will be keeping an eye out for a few new items this summer.  Before the start of next season i'm hoping to have new:


skis 
boots
pants
gloves
goggles

i have no idea how i'll be able to afford it all but will be keeping an eye our for sales and deals.

What's on your list?


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 12, 2011)

metal edge xc/tour/bc skis


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

skis - picked up the 184 Mantra's
boots - nope.  Unless I find some Tecnica Dragon 120's in a 27 around $300ish
pants - done...but I've got my eye on 2nd pair.
gloves - done...twice.
goggles - maybe, if I found a killer deal.
jacket - done...twice.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2011)

all set, dont need a thing, got new skis, jacket and pants this year..

the kids will need new outfits/skis...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2011)

Kastle MX78
SkiLogik Urlls Charriott
Westcomb Jacket and Pants


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope : @ new jackets this yr , new pants this yr , gloves and mittens new this yr , New helmet a couple weeks ago , several new ski socks this yr , New  wheeled boot bag this yr  -- I"M good 

Well mebbe i need a second small cable ski lock -- i broke one last day out


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nope : @ new jackets this yr , new pants this yr , gloves and mittens new this yr , New helmet a couple weeks ago , several new ski socks this yr , New  wheeled boot bag this yr  -- I"M good
> 
> Well mebbe i need a second small cable ski lock -- i broke one last day out



Here ya go warp!

$7 - http://www.rei.com/product/793031
$9 - http://www.rei.com/product/744880


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Here ya go warp!
> 
> $7 - http://www.rei.com/product/793031
> $9 - http://www.rei.com/product/744880



Rooter  U da Man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 Btw  i LOVE that set of wheels u have man -- one sharp ride . Hows it do on hgwy mpg ?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2011)

redoing my list in order, with comments 

boots - current boot slightly too big and liner getting packed out. foot is floating around too much. I'd like to try a Dalbello 3 buckle but having trouble finding one i can afford that fits h my wide foot. Dalbello Axion 10 I.D (4 buckle might not be bad back up plan if i can get a deal)

skis  -  looking for a 1 ski quiver replacement for my current Nordica AB (84mm), which  have lost their allure.  i'd like to go a little wider, kastle fx94 skied great but is way out of my price range. 

pants - want something a little more water-proof than my Columbia but i'm a fashionista so finding the right ones has been hard.

goggles - current Smith and backup Giro just don't fit my face good. they pinch the bridge of my nose, making it hard to breath.

gloves - low on my list but would like to find a cold weather replacement glove with a soft nose wipey thing and a goggle scraper.

 Jacket - (added to my list) i'm a jacket whore, more jackets = more better. specifically i'd like to find a light weight yet warm jacket for cold days. i don't like bulk (i have enough of my own)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Rooter  U da Man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Btw  i LOVE that set of wheels u have man -- one sharp ride . Hows it do on hgwy mpg ?



18-19 with the cargo box on in the winter, 20-22 when the weather is nice, regular 87.  It's a blast to drive and the sound system kicks ass.  Unbelievably smooth over 100.


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2011)

Between the new set of wheels for the spouse and upcoming college expenses for the oldest son, ski equipment purchases will likely have to wait...:-(

If I can get a killer deal on some Nordica Speedmachine boots I may take it.  The recent offer on the Nordica Afterburner skis is tempting as well...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2011)

something fatter and better then the pos twin tips i've been using.  the forward mount is freaky on those.

new pants.  i cant carry the weight of the red baron powbmps bump pants anymore.  need something less flashy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> 18-19 with the cargo box on in the winter, 20-22 when the weather is nice, regular 87.  It's a blast to drive and the sound system kicks ass.  Unbelievably smooth over 100.



Hey that's NOT bad at all!! M'mm tasty sound to cruise with -- Livin Large Bud , Livin Large 

BTW i just Order BOTH of those locks u sent me info on THANKS Root   - I appreciate it !! UR a good man


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Kastle MX78
> SkiLogik Urlls Charriott
> Westcomb Jacket and Pants



and this was completely a joke.  can't afford any of that.  If I plastic'd it, you can add 'divorce lawyer' to my list.  :lol: 

Ideally I'd like to replace my B2s.  If I can find one of the options I've researched in the $350 range, I might pull the trigger.  The skis aren't toast yet, so I'll probably use them another year.


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)

Skis: 177 Nordica Soul Rider


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> boots - current boot slightly too big and liner getting packed out. foot is floating around too much. I'd like to try a Dalbello 3 buckle but having trouble finding one i can afford that fits h my wide foot. Dalbello Axion 10 I.D (4 buckle might not be bad back up plan if i can get a deal)



I have a very wide foot and was able to get into a Krypton Cross with a little shell work from Peter at Suburban.  I like them, but they could be a little better IMHO.



gmcunni said:


> skis  -  looking for a 1 ski quiver replacement for my current Nordica AB (84mm), which  have lost their allure.  i'd like to go a little wider, kastle fx94 skied great but is way out of my price range.



Watea 94, love mine.



gmcunni said:


> goggles - current Smith and backup Giro just don't fit my face good. they pinch the bridge of my nose, making it hard to breath.



I have the same problem with my Giro goggles.  I always forget about that until I'm wearing them.  Thanks for the reminder that I need to be on the lookout for some new ones.

I also need to get some new gloves.  I got a pair of leather gloves that I really liked at the beginning of the season, but then left them on the top of the car leaving the mountain one day.  One made it home, the other is lost somewhere..   I'll probably just get a replacement pair of those.

I can't really think of anything else I'll need...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Jacket - (added to my list) i'm a jacket whore, more jackets = more better. specifically i'd like to find a light weight yet warm jacket for cold days. i don't like bulk (i have enough of my own)









Most of these are retired.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Just picked up a new Phenix coat and pants last Friday   Now before I get to my off season shopping list (likely some new skis next year), I've got to get both kids fully outfiited from the shoulders down (they're helmets and goggles will still fit next season! :lol: ) and then if my wife hasn't hit the shops yet for new gear  , I'll go from there! :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> skis - looking for a 1 ski quiver replacement for my current Nordica AB (84mm), which have lost their allure. i'd like to go a little wider, kastle fx94 skied great but is way out of my price range.


Dear lord, a one ski quiver fatter than 84mm for the East? I think I skied my Watea 94s 3 times in the East this year. Most days were on my Addict Pros (84mm,) shifted the balance to my F17s once I got completely fed up with the stiff tips on the Addicts. 80-85 is the sweet spot for the East.

Another pair of F17s and new boots for me. Might pick up a softer mid-fat at some point, I need one that doesn't infuriate me in the bumps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Dear lord, a one ski quiver fatter than 84mm for the East? I think I skied my Watea 94s 3 times in the East this year. Most days were on my Addict Pros (84mm,) shifted the balance to my F17s once I got completely fed up with the stiff tips on the Addicts. 80-85 is the sweet spot for the East.
> 
> Another pair of F17s and new boots for me. Might pick up a softer mid-fat at some point, I need one that doesn't infuriate me in the bumps.



Gonna stick with the Kryptons?

I don't dislike mine, I'm just really not sold that the design (non-overlap, forget what you call it) is all it's cracked up to be.  For just bumps, they're great, but they leave a lot to be desired in other types of skiing.


----------



## roark (Apr 12, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Dear lord, a one ski quiver fatter than 84mm for the East? I think I skied my Watea 94s 3 times in the East this year.


skied my atuas (96 underfoot, 186 length) more often than any other ski in the quiver this year.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Gonna stick with the Kryptons?
> 
> I don't dislike mine, I'm just really not sold that the design (non-overlap, forget what you call it) is all it's cracked up to be. For just bumps, they're great, but they leave a lot to be desired in other types of skiing.


Yep, love 'em. It's also the first boot beyond the beginner-intermediate level that I've had, so I don't really have a basis for comparison. What about them don't you like outside of bumps?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

roark said:


> skied my atuas (96 underfoot, 186 length) more often than any other ski in the quiver this year.



Same with me and my watea 94s


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2011)

roark said:


> skied my atuas (96 underfoot, 186 length) more often than any other ski in the quiver this year.



thats cause all you tgr bro brah types use fat skis and carhartt gloves.....:razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yep, love 'em. It's also the first boot beyond the beginner-intermediate level that I've had, so I don't really have a basis for comparison. What about them don't you like outside of bumps?



I think they lack power when stomping on them while carving.  I also find that they don't hold the heal in the pocket very well when I am in trees and need to have my weight back a bit from center to smear certain types of turns.  This is not because my boots are loose either.  They're the tightest boot I've ever worn and I crank them down.  Also not a huge fan of the overlap liner.  I think a traditional tongue design is more comfortable.

They're a fine boot, but I think I prefer a conventional design a bit better.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> skis  -  looking for a 1 ski quiver replacement for my current Nordica AB (84mm), which  have lost their allure.  i'd like to go a little wider, kastle fx94 skied great but is way out of my price range.



I'm looking in the same market. Right now I'm intrigued by the M Power FS, the Fire Arrow 80s (hopefully Nordica will change the graphics) and the Avenger 82 Carbon. They consistently get excellent reviews. They're pricey but I've been filling the piggy bank for a while now for just such an occasion. 



gmcunni said:


> pants - want something a little more water-proof than my Columbia but i'm a fashionista so finding the right ones has been hard.
> 
> Jacket - (added to my list) i'm a jacket whore, more jackets = more better. specifically i'd like to find a light weight yet warm jacket for cold days.
> [/LIST]



There are recent threads re: these.



gmcunni said:


> gloves - low on my list but would like to find a cold weather replacement glove with a soft nose wipey thing and a goggle scraper.



You may laugh but I bought a pair of Head ski gloves at Costco last fall and loved them. Unfortunately, somebody swiped them. Disappointing, but at only $15 I can live with it. Next season I'll get two.



hammer said:


> Between the new set of wheels for the spouse and upcoming college expenses for the oldest son, ski equipment purchases will likely have to wait...:-(
> If I can get a killer deal on some Nordica Speedmachine boots I may take it.  The recent offer on the Nordica Afterburner skis is tempting as well...



Have you tried ebay?



buellski said:


> Skis: 177 Nordica Soul Rider



I can't find these online- can you provide a link?


----------



## roark (Apr 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> thats cause all you tgr bro brah types use fat skis and carhartt gloves.....:razz:


kincos dude, kincos. but hestras are what most are wearing 



I also got 8 days in on the praxis pows :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

roark said:


> kincos dude, kincos. but hestras are what most are wearing
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 8 days in on the praxis pows :razz:



All the hard core dudes wear Kincos...


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 12, 2011)

Now that work gloves are super cool and trendy I think I'm going to pick up a pair of these.  Nice and waterproof.


----------



## buellski (Apr 12, 2011)

legalskier said:


> I can't find these online- can you provide a link?



Nope.  They're new for 2012. Be forewarned, like most new Nordica skis, the graphics are awful uke:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=615275&postcount=7


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Now that work gloves are super cool and trendy I think I'm going to pick up a pair of these.  Nice and waterproof.



nice!  I like the functionality.

I was thinking of going full bore, maybe add a toolbelt.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2011)

hammer said:


> If I can get a killer deal on some Nordica Speedmachine boots I may take it.



Get them while you can, they've been replaced for 2012 with the Fire Arrow 3 buckle boot. It's not getting great reviews ...


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Get them while you can, they've been replaced for 2012 with the Fire Arrow 3 buckle boot. It's not getting great reviews ...


Thanks for the advice...just waiting to see if the prices for the 110 will drop from ~$500 anywhere. :-?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Now that work gloves are super cool and trendy I think I'm going to pick up a pair of these. Nice and waterproof.


 
I can get a pair of thoose from work for you. Not kidding.


And one of these.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely will be looking for deals this summer before next winter, I am in need of;


skis (I could really use some advice on this.. I haven't been in search of a new pair of skis in years. my volkls nicely landed in my lap for a fair price through a job but they are definitely not cutting it in the glades and deeper snow)
boots (also need some advice...or I just need to get out there and demo.  I'd like a pair of boots that after every run I don't have to tighten them another notch ;-) 
poles
maybe some mitts
got a great deal from a friend who works at Burton on snowpants this past week and my jacket will suffice another year or so.


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2011)

I certainly want new ski's but I haven't figured out what yet, at all. 

I definitely need poles since I bent the crap out of mine yard sailing it repeatedly at Sugarloaf

No plans for boots

I do need new ski pants, I tore mine with the edge of my ski at Wachusett on closing day. I also have a hole in the finger of my gloves. 

I guess I'm pretty much like a homeless person on ski's right about now. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Now that work gloves are super cool and trendy I think I'm going to pick up a pair of these.  Nice and waterproof.



All I see is Dexter


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2011)

2knees said:


> something fatter and better then the pos twin tips i've been using.  the forward mount is freaky on those.
> 
> new pants.  i cant carry the weight of the red baron powbmps bump pants anymore.  need something less flashy.



You going back to the classic look of the wind pants and the golf jacket/sail?:wink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> I certainly want new ski's but I haven't figured out what yet, at all.
> 
> I definitely need poles since I bent the crap out of mine yard sailing it repeatedly at Sugarloaf
> 
> ...



Maybe you should have spent some cash on gear instead of buying internet forums ... :razz:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Same with me and my watea 94s


But if you had Watea 84s as well, which would get more use?

My assertion here is that if you had 2 skis with otherwise very similar characteristics, the 80-85 underfoot ski is a better day to day ski than the 90-95 underfoot ski. It'll be quicker and hold a better edge, which for 90% of the time is more important than float in the East. Even if you avoid hardpack completely, the quickness alone is so much more important than float. I absolutely hate my midfats at this point, but it's because of the flex, not width.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't own a Watea 84 and 94, too close IMHO.  I got the 94s because my previous ski was an 84 waist (which I still have and haven't used since I got the Wateas) and I wanted more width.  If I were to have another ski I'd go for something narrower than 84.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> I definitely need poles since I bent the crap out of mine yard sailing it repeatedly at Sugarloaf



i got Goode composite poles 6+ years ago and they are still going strong, bending isn't a problem.  i've put my full body weight on one to stand up without a problem.


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't mind picking up a tele setup this offseason. I am thinking of perhaps new boots and a used ski/binding. 

Also will need another pair of skis and boots in the near future..but can wait on those...for a good deal.


----------



## roark (Apr 12, 2011)

mondeo said:


> But if you had Watea 84s as well, which would get more use?
> 
> My assertion here is that if you had 2 skis with otherwise very similar characteristics, the 80-85 underfoot ski is a better day to day ski than the 90-95 underfoot ski. It'll be quicker and hold a better edge, which for 90% of the time is more important than float in the East. Even if you avoid hardpack completely, the quickness alone is so much more important than float. I absolutely hate my midfats at this point, but it's because of the flex, not width.


Yup, flex and shape are equally as if not more important than waist width alone. The atuas at 96 seem just as quick as my m666 at 76, with a more forgiving and versatile flex.


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the advice...just waiting to see if the prices for the 110 will drop from ~$500 anywhere. :-?


Just picked up a pair of 09/10 Nordica Speedmachine 110s from REI for $250. Tried them on and they fit fine out of the box, should not need much work to get the fit just right. Only complaint is that I have to wait until next season to try them out on the slopes.

Feeling a bit guilty since I didn't _need_ to replace my current boots but it was hard not to pull the trigger at that price.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 23, 2011)

Need: 
OTG goggles (present pair are hopelessly scratched and I need one with a longer strap for the helmet)
whippet ski poles (security for the steeps)
Avy transceiver

Want:
Pro Shell bibs
ski crampons


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2011)

Nada, my wife and I always look for post season sales. This year as we pass by sale signs at ski shops I ask her if she wants to stop in. Her response, we don't need anything. She's right.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> Just picked up a pair of 09/10 Nordica Speedmachine 110s from REI for $250. Tried them on and they fit fine out of the box, should not need much work to get the fit just right. Only complaint is that I have to wait until next season to try them out on the slopes.
> 
> Feeling a bit guilty since I didn't _need_ to replace my current boots but it was hard not to pull the trigger at that price.



Good call, as I think I read somewhere that Nordica has replaced the Speedmachine line next season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Get them while you can, they've been replaced for 2012 with the Fire Arrow 3 buckle boot. It's not getting great reviews ...





RootDKJ said:


> Good call, as I think I read somewhere that Nordica has replaced the Speedmachine line next season.



That would be me ... in this thread. ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That would be me ... in this thread. ;-)



Hey, let's not get technical :dunce: :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Need:
> OTG goggles (present pair are hopelessly scratched and I need one with a longer strap for the helmet)
> whippet ski poles (security for the steeps)
> Avy transceiver
> ...



http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...x-Pro-Shell-Bib-Pants-Waterproof-For-Men.html

Keycode: Social25 for 25% off.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a Jacket at Stowe for next season...
New Helmet and goggle's. My son looked in my Helmet and said EWWW...you need a new one. So thats my birthday present!
New Thule/Yak box. Old one that my wife ran into the garage finally started to crack on the sides....prayed it would make it home from Stowe..It did!

And my son needs 4 pairs of Race skis! Uggh!!! Thank god for Pro pricing! I hope to only pay for one or 2 pairs..told him to get a job to buy the others!


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 23, 2011)

Id like a new coat, some kind of shell/raincoat that i could use to ride with but also use as my raincoat for the rest of the year. Any suggestions?

also will be picking up a helmet for next season


----------



## mrksn (Apr 24, 2011)

Altho expensive I keep an eye out for any smartwool baselayers and socks on sale, can never have enough!


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thinking about getting a Shred helmet w/audio


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...x-Pro-Shell-Bib-Pants-Waterproof-For-Men.html
> 
> Keycode: Social25 for 25% off.



Thanks for the link and the code, root!


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally ordered a pair of waterproof ski pants, Sierra Trading Post, 25% off through today (but was 20% off through yesterday, so who knows what tomorrow will bring lol).

I'd like a new ski jacket for next year, like the Mammut shell types, except for the price and no good deals on line.  Will hold off until a deal drops in my lap.  Have to match my new charcoal ski pants.

Ordered some Yeti skis   Knotty woods, with my own custom graphics.  My first pair of mid-fats - 91 underfoot I think.  Can't wait to see and ski them.  I'm usually a frugal cheapo about skis, but decided I was worth it this year 

Whatever TJMaxx offers up in the fall, usually ski socks, couple pairs of cheap goggles, baselayers for us and kiddos.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 30, 2011)

roark said:


> kincos dude, kincos. but hestras are what most are wearing
> I also got 8 days in on the praxis pows :razz:



Hey, glad you guys mentioned the Kincos, really like em'...for more than skiing...
Some of those Indies put out some fun skis....for a powderski, along with Blizzard, Fischer, Atomic....;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> seems like killer deals are harder to find these days but will be keeping an eye out for a few new items this summer.  Before the start of next season i'm hoping to have new:
> 
> 
> skis
> ...



i've not purchased 1 thing for skiing ... boots are top of list, need to start shopping!!


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't know if it's just me noticing more this year or not, but the boot selection for guys like me with...shall we say the "challenged fit" has gone off the chart! (in comparison to the past)


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Don't know if it's just me noticing more this year or not, but the boot selection for guys like me with...shall we say the "challenged fit" has gone off the chart!



explain, please?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've not purchased 1 thing for skiing ... boots are top of list, need to start shopping!!



Just grabbed a pair of race gloves off of promotive. They were on closeout so I had to get the orange ones ... I'll be easy to spot coming down the hill.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just grabbed a pair of race gloves off of promotive. They were on closeout so I had to get the orange ones ... I'll be easy to spot coming down the hill.



never heard of promotive, will give a look


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> never heard of promotive, will give a look



me either, and me too.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> me either, and me too.





looks like a group affiliation site, Nick, you thinking of setting up an AZ group?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> me either, and me too.





gmcunni said:


> looks like a group affiliation site, Nick, you thinking of setting up an AZ group?



Yup, I got in through the Epicski group (need to be a supporter).


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, I got in through the Epicski group (need to be a supporter).



Post you password and username for us to look around.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2011)

Picked up a jacket and should be all set except for maybe a pair of gloves.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2011)

what did you get for a jacket and from where?  TJMaxx?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> what did you get for a jacket and from where?  TJMaxx?



Got this at Peter Glenn.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=655387&postcount=55


----------

